# Free Spirit Mystery Bike



## wrongway (Aug 8, 2014)

A friend of mine bought this bike recently and we are wondering what it is. I didn't measure it, but it is really short. Most likely a kid's bike. It is a 5 speed. Any ideas?


----------



## bricycle (Aug 8, 2014)

Chain needs some love, but it's real clean survivor. Same blue I had on my 1970 5-speed auto, nice color!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 9, 2014)

if those are 24" wheels, it's definitely a kids' bike - "grown-up" were 26" and some of them had  obscure 650a (ISO 590mm) rims  
here's an owner's manual online
https://nuxx.net/gallery/v/acquired_stuff/sears_free_spirit_bicycle/owners_manual/


----------

